# Blue 4g icon?



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone ever actually had the 4g icon that I've seen in several of the official nexus pictures. I'm not talking about the blue signal I'm talking specifically about the 4g icon.

Anyone?

Btw this phone is amazing.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sgill7 said:


> Has anyone ever actually had the 4g icon that I've seen in several of the official nexus pictures. I'm not talking about the blue signal I'm talking specifically about the 4g icon.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Btw this phone is amazing.


It's in the systemui.apk but its never used for some reason. Only the white one is.


----------



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> It's in the systemui.apk but its never used for some reason. Only the white one is.


That's odd I kinda wished it was used...I know its not really a big deal but I kinda like that everything could be blue. Oh well lol.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Find out where the white one is in systemui.apk and swap it out with the blue one. That would be a piece of cake mod. I just started Modding a couple of days ago but I could make a flash able zip for you when I get the time. What rom are you on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I could swear mine turned blue when I first got the device. The 3G and 4G would both turn blue, havent seen it anything but gray in a long time though.


----------



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Find out where the white one is in systemui.apk and swap it out with the blue one. That would be a piece of cake mod. I just started Modding a couple of days ago but I could make a flash able zip for you when I get the time. What rom are you on?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is why I love the android community so much. Thanks man, really appreciate it Im on AXIOM AOKP Hybrid 4.04

I tried modding it with ninjamorph but it wouldn't take


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

It will work. I changed mine. I don't know why it would only change blue when the phone was stock either. It's never changed since flashing any custom rom.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> It will work. I changed mine. I don't know why it would only change blue when the phone was stock either. It's never changed since flashing any custom rom.


Would you mind posting your edited images? Doesnt need to be a flashable zip or anything, just the png's please


----------



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I am working on this right now. i will post the image and the instructions (using ninjamorph and a file explorer if this is successful. give me 10 minutes

*INSTRUCTIONS*
you must be rooted and probably have a deodexed ROM.
you must have Ninja Morph (will be using NM to abreviate it in the instructions)
you must have a file explorer (i use ES file explorer) (FOR WHATEVER REASON NM WONT WORK ON ITS OWN, NOT SURE WHATS GOING ON BUT EVER SINCE 4.0.3 I HAD TO USE A FILE EXPLORER FOR IT TO WORK CORRECTLY)

MAKE A NANDROID BACKUP, I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT GOES WRONG. IF YOU FOLLWO THE INSTRUCTIONS YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS.

download the 2 images attached and place them on your "sd card"
MAKE SURE THEY ARE NAMED EXACTLY AS SHOWN BELOW OR ELSE IT WONT WORK
stat_sys_data_connected_3g.png
and
stat_sys_data_connected_4g.png

open up NM
grat SU permission and do the checks and whatnot...it may kick you out if this is the first time using NM. no worry, just open it up again
select "New Project'
find system
find app
find systemUI.apk and select it
it will unpack the app

Next, open up ES file explorer and navigate to where you stored the 2 images

choose both images (ES has a "select' icon at the top that will let you choose multiple files) and select copy at the top
hit the 'up" icon at the top to get to the root of your "SD card"
navigate to SD card/androidThemes/Workspace/systemuiapk/res/drawable-xhdpi
and paste your images.
if you did this correct, you will see a pop up asking if you want to replace, say yes to both of them.
back out of your file explorer completely

open up NM
choose existing project
navigate to systemupapk/res/drawable-xhdpi
scroll down past your battery images to "stat_sys_data_connected 3g/4g and make sure the new images are there. if they arent, go though the first steps again. if they are, you are ready to finish this up.
hit the back arrow in the NM app until you get to the base of the NM app (where new/finish/existing project are at the bottom)
choose finish project
select systemuiapk
it will repackage it up and give you a couple prompts
choose yes to overwrite the existing one
i always choose NO to zipalign, never gives me any problems this way
and choose yes to clean up the project.

once finished, reboot and enjoy! this worked for me on Axiom crossbreed

finished product


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

sgill7 said:


> This is why I love the android community so much. Thanks man, really appreciate it Im on AXIOM AOKP Hybrid 4.04
> 
> I tried modding it with ninjamorph but it wouldn't take


Yeah man its really easy. All I do is extract the rom on my computer, navigate to the systemui.apk (its in system>apps) and then extract that to its own folder (systemui). From inside that it gives you a ton of other folders, the ones that say drawable and drawable hdpi and drawable xhdpi and stuff are where most of the images are. All you have to do is swap them out with whatever picture you want (make sure the to name it the same as the original) and then put your new, modified apk in the same folder (system/app) in a flash able zip (there are blank ones to download everywhere). Sometimes you have to swap out like 15 pictures just to change one thing (for example, if you have a 1% battery mod, you are gonna have to put 100 different pictures. One for every single way your battery can look).

And if you want to change your mms, go to the mms.apk. To change your phone/dialer, go to the phone.apk and so on. I probably won't have time to get this done until later on tonight but I'll download that version of axiom and take a look while I'm out and about today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> I am working on this right now. i will post the image and the instructions (using ninjamorph and a file explorer if this is successful. give me 10 minutes


Lol, guess this was posted while I was typing my novel. Let us know how she looks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Lol, guess this was posted while I was typing my novel. Let us know how she looks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lol, done.....and talk about a novel.....see last post of the first page for step by step instructions, the 2 images you need, and to see the final product.


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> lol, done.....and talk about a novel.....see last post of the first page for step by step instructions, the 2 images you need, and to see the final product.


Here is a zipthemer file I threw together. Should work with any ICS rom. You can add link to your post if you would like.

You will need zipthemer.apk from market. 
http://db.tt/kpUO1V1R

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are the images I used. But I also changed the signal icons so that they didn't overlap.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Grainosand said:


> Here is a zipthemer file I threw together. Should work with any ICS rom. You can add link to your post if you would like.
> 
> You will need zipthemer.apk from market.
> http://db.tt/kpUO1V1R
> ...


have you tried this on a 4.0.3 or 4.0.4 ROM? last time i tried Zipthemer it wouldn't take for some reason. i believe the 2 problems (NM and zipthemer) are not working for the same reason....not sure what that is, or if it was just me, but i tried zipthemer on 3 different ROM's and it would never take.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> have you tried this on a 4.0.3 or 4.0.4 ROM? last time i tried Zipthemer it wouldn't take for some reason. i believe the 2 problems (NM and zipthemer) are not working for the same reason....not sure what that is, or if it was just me, but i tried zipthemer on 3 different ROM's and it would never take.


In zipthemer are you sure you updated to edify correctly? That was the problem I was having with it; you have to update to edify for the rom, not the file you are wanting to make zip able. Mine was a notification animation, I kept picking the file I was trying to use in the update edify part, and when I chose the rom I was using it worked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> lol, done.....and talk about a novel.....see last post of the first page for step by step instructions, the 2 images you need, and to see the final product.


And that's awesome, I didn't know there was a way to do it from the phone. I've been learning how to do it all through terminal making the flashable zips.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> have you tried this on a 4.0.3 or 4.0.4 ROM? last time i tried Zipthemer it wouldn't take for some reason. i believe the 2 problems (NM and zipthemer) are not working for the same reason....not sure what that is, or if it was just me, but i tried zipthemer on 3 different ROM's and it would never take.


I have not used ninjamorph in ICS so i couldnt really help with that! As far as zipthemer goes you need to do 2 things 1. Make sure USB Deb is checked and make sure you update edify correctly.

When updating edify i usually just use a flashable .zip that i know works. My advice would be use whatever .zip you used to flash your current ROM. That way you know the edify is ok because it worked to flash your ROM!

In zipthemer select update edify and then browse. it will open up a file explorer where you can simply select your rom .zip.

As far as 4.03 or 4.04 go, it really shouldn't matter as long as your using the correct edify script. Zipthemer doesnt replace anything. It simply mods your exsisting files.

If your mod affects the systemUI.apk then zipthemer will simply decompile your existing .apk and patch whatever images you included in the control file. Then it recompiles the .apk and bulids a flashable .zip to push the new modded apk to the correct place. if anyone has a problem, shoot me a PM and ill be happy to help...

I confirmed this mod to be working with GummyNex .8.1 Which is a 4.03 rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sgill7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> I am working on this right now. i will post the image and the instructions (using ninjamorph and a file explorer if this is successful. give me 10 minutes
> 
> *INSTRUCTIONS*
> you must be rooted and probably have a deodexed ROM.
> ...


you sir are awesome!!! Thanks so much. followed you directions exactly and it worked perfectly.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

What weather widget is that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

Guys i posted the wrong .zip file before, my apologies. I had to rewrite the control file that's why it wouldn't work anyway here is the correct file

http://db.tt/wTJ7ecvT

It is 4 zipthemer .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> What weather widget is that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Weather widget is called BeWeather Pro....amazing weather app.
and i have the clock Font as the ICS clock font that i got from the maker of widgetlocker (i have the file if you would like it...its only numbers though, no text)
the rest of the font is called SpringsteelLight

glad my instructions are working for everyone.

as for zipthemer, i am pretty sure i updated the edify correctly using the current ROM i was using to update it. I would LOVE to get zipthemer working correctly so maybe i will give it a go again. i swap over the 10 images for my softkeys using the NM method i posted, and i can usually do everything in a couple minutes so maybe its not even worth it....lol


----------



## IN8skill (Feb 16, 2012)

Grainosand said:


> Guys i posted the wrong .zip file before, my apologies. I had to rewrite the control file that's why it wouldn't work anyway here is the correct file
> 
> http://db.tt/wTJ7ecvT
> 
> ...


I just did this thru Zipthemer on Gummy and codname and it worked flawlessly for both, I took your advice on using Rom .zip to update edify and didnt have one problem.... Thanks for this.

I do not like ninjamorph as it usually gives me a memory error and also fails on zipalign. So Zipthemer is my choice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

Im glad it worked for you. I dont know why it wouldnt work for others.

Nothing wrong with ninjamorph though. It works great to replace a few images. If your going to do a theme i wouldn't recommend it as you would spend all day replacing the files.

I can CONFIRM ZipThemer works on 4.03 and 4.04

Svent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

